# need help emptying a moving truck in Ft. Myers trade4



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Please see my trade offer below. I could use some help unloading a moving truck in fort myers. Less than an hour work for some arena blanca tads!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/wanted/196378-need-help-emptying-moving-truck-ft-myers-trade4.html


----------

